# Once Brothers - documentary about Vlade Divac and Drazen Petrovic



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

A great documentary, I highly recommend it!


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

i heard about this doc. weeks ago.. something about Russia splitting up.. so now there's anomosity? I'll have to watch the entire series when im back from jogging ..


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

RudeBoySes said:


> i heard about this doc. weeks ago.. something about *Russia* splitting up.. so now there's anomosity? I'll have to watch the entire series when im back from jogging ..


Yugoslavia, but you were close.


----------

